# Well, Easter sucked



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Sorry to be so blunt, but it did. All I could think is that I don't have a little girl to buy a new Easter dress for, we are never going to hunt Easter eggs with Mary Rose, and hooray for the whole resurrection thing, but I want my daughter here with me now, not some future unknown meeting in heaven.

Yes I am a Christian, and I do believe in the life after death, and I do believe I will meet my little girl someday, but someday is not today. Right now I am so jealous that my husband, mil, sil, bil, friend and the doctors got to meet my daughter, and she had already died before I woke up from the surgery.

ANd now, nobody will talk to me about her. Not a single person other than my husband brought up my daughter's name on Easter. We had nieces and nephews running around, dressing up and hunting eggs, and nobody ever said, "It would be wonderful if we could have had Mary Rose here." or "I wish Mary Rose could have been here." or "This must be hard for you." NOTHING!!!!!!!!! Can you tell I am a bit irate about the whole thing?

Ok, I will end my rant with a final comment: Easter sucked!

Gossamer


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm so sorry Gossamer. Holidays are so hard after a loss, I think in hopes of not upsetting anyone, others just try to ignore the loss we've suffered.
If it helps, we won't ignore you and welcome you to talk about Mary Rose at any time.








Shannon


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Gossamer,








Sorry your family wasn't there for you the way you needed them to be.

I can only imagine how hard it must be to never have seen your baby alive. I am so sorry.

Take good care of yourself.

LisaG


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gossamer_
*...Right now I am so jealous that my husband, mil, sil, bil, friend and the doctors got to meet my daughter, and she had already died before I woke up from the surgery.*










i have felt sad that joe was over four hours old before i could see him, your loss humbles me. i am sorry, & i wish too that Mary Rose could have spent Easter with you. many times people are afraid of making someone sad by bringing up a loss, like there is any possible way you could NOT have been thinking of your daughter.

sorry you had a horrible day.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gossamer_
*Right now I am so jealous that my husband, mil, sil, bil, friend and the doctors got to meet my daughter, and she had already died before I woke up from the surgery.
*
Gossamer- I'm so sorry. I just never realized that you didn't get to see Mary Rose before she died. I don't know why that makes me extra sad, but I wanted to tell you again how sorry I am.
Can you post up your website again? I'd like to visit her since it IS the easter season and there's something about this time of year that makes me enjoy babies just that much more. I guess you know that, especially after this weekend.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your responses and compassion. Today for some reason, it just hit me like a ton of bricks. Mary Rose's pictures are in my signature, but here is a link too:

Mary Rose

Ia m interested in setting up a webpage for her, but I don't even know how to get started. Any ideas? Do you have to pay for them?
Gossamer


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Hi Gossamer,

I just wanted to send you some
















I'm sorry that Easter was so hard. I'm sorry that no one said anything about Mary Rose. And I'm sorry that you didn't get to meet her in this life.

I don't know much about setting up web pages. Hopefully someone here does.

I'm thinking of you...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Gossamer,
I look at the pictures of you with Mary Rose quite often and I want so badly to reach through cyber-space and give you a great big hug.





















I was thinking of you on Easter, among some of the other mommies who are here mourning their children, and my heart just aches for all of you.








As far as setting up a web page, there are many free web hosting sites such as Angelfire, Geocities, AOL Hometown, Bravenet...there are a ton. http://www.aboutmybaby.com/ is one a lot of people use but it costs 6.95 a month or 49.95 a year. Their sites are quite nice and easy to use even for someone who does not know HTML, but if you would like to use one of the free sites I can easily help you with the HTML. Let me know if you need any help.
I am thinking of you, dear Gossamer. I am sorry that your Easter did not go well.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm here and I care







I know it was hard for you and you may talk about her any time you wish.

I know that dosn't change the fact that family is being so distant.

Pm or email me at [email protected] any time


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry no one had the common sense to acknowledge your beautiful girl, Mary Rose. This was my first holiday since I loss Connor and I spent the day hiding from everyone. Although knowing what the future holidays hold (based on posts such as these), it's a comfort to know I won't feel this way alone. Please know you are not alone either.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I am so sorry. Sometimes situations like that make it bad all over again.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

{{{{{{{{{{ gossamer }}}}}}}}}}}








Blessed Easter, Mary Rose and mama. Sorry it was such a hard day.

Dumb people never know what to say, sigh.









mb


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

((hugs)) i am sorry no one was there for you and Mary Rose

take care

tara


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Gossamer,

On Easter I saw all of the little girls in their easter dresses and like you I realized that I would never get to dress my daughter in an easter dress. It made me so sad that while my son hunted for easter eggs I knew he would never get to look for easter eggs with his baby sister. I knew I would never make her an easter basket or watch her stuff her face with chocolates. But we both made it through Easter, and I think we are both strong.

i wanted to add that I use fortunecity for Arawyn's home page, and it is free however I had to do all of the designing myself. I am lucky enough to still remember how to program in HTML from a computer class I took in school. I can recomend a wonderful page for graphics though. Heeyuns homepage has some great backgrounds and graphics, and they are all free. There is a link to it on Arawyn's web page. Also let me know if you need any help, I would love to lend a hand.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I had a thought. Maybe no one mentioned her because they weren't sure you would be okay with it. Maybe if you had brought Mary Rose's name up, they would have been comfortable talking about her.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I have brought her up at a couple of other family events and it is like I just splashed cold water in everyone's face. Nobody looks at me and they change the subject as fast as possible. I mentioned to my mil that I just haven't been sleeping well for the past 8 months and she said "What happened 8 months ago?" I am not kidding. I said "When Mary Rose was born." and she said, "Oh yes, I try no to think about things that make me so sad." I have not mentioned her name again. Sorry it's too much trouble to even think about your grand-daughter. Sorry it makes you sad, I get the giggles everytime I think about her. NOT!!!!!!!

Not that I'm bitter...

GOssamer


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm so sorry that Easter was so difficult for you. Holidays are so much harder when you have suffered a loss. I don't know what to say except how sorry I am.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Gossamer, please spend more time here. Those people are weird.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Apricot,
Thank you for making me smile this morning.
Gossamer


----------

